# Old farm-house, near Marcorignan, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2016)

So here’s report 5 from the south of France. Came across this place towards the end of mes vacances while driving between Montredon-des-Corbières and Marcorignan. Saw the graff on the side of the house as we flashed past it and checked it out on Google Earth when we got home. It confirmed to me it was abandoned so went back the next day. Can’t find any info on the place at all. It was a farm and presumably the parents died, the spouses didn’t want to live there, tried to sell it and couldn’t and it fell into disuse (a common theme here in France). 

Nice easy early morning explore this. Parked up and walked down the road to the place. One thing that had changed since the Google car had been round is the doorway had been totally breeze-blocked up! No matter, round the back we went and we were in. Inside the house it was totally empty and not that photogenic to be honest. However the out-houses and farm buildings provided some interest. Here’s the pics.

OK, not going in via the front!


img4694 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the back we go:


img4674 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4677 by HughieDW, on Flickr

What a lovely morning and that is VERY red:


img4671 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That Renault tractor isn’t going anywhere:


img4672 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And it’s Thomas, but not as we know it:


img4676 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A quick peek in one of the outbuildings:


img4673 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A few bits and bobs knocking around:


img4675 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back-building has some interesting stuff in it:


img4678 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice tiles!


img4680 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This looks like some sort of ‘press’, for pressing grapes maybe?


img4681 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4682 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory hanging basket shot:


img4683 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So on into the house itself. Not too much to report as mentioned earlier:


img4684 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Though these tiles in the kitchen have a bit of character:


img4685 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bath tried to leave but failed:


img4686 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, so back out we go…


img4687 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4688 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4689 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and away. Time for a post-explore sit down?


img4695 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2016)

You've certainly had a great continental holiday and shared some belting reports this one included.Think your right the press could be for grapes or maybe apples.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> You've certainly had a great continental holiday and shared some belting reports this one included.Think your right the press could be for grapes or maybe apples.



Cheers mate. Thank you. Was limited what I could do as it was a family holiday rather that specific urbex trip but it is amazing what you can find if you look carefully!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice photographs, Hughie. In image 4675 there is a door suspended by ropes, this is a swinging seat and it brought me back to when I made one for my mates' barn. This is a nice looking farm house. Worth a renovation.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs, Hughie. In image 4675 there is a door suspended by ropes, this is a swinging seat and it brought me back to when I made one for my mates' barn. This is a nice looking farm house. Worth a renovation.



Cheers fellow Hugh. Well worth a renovation....there's a lot of properties in that bracket in France. This one isn't too far gone either.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 29, 2016)

Great find and pictures HughieD


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 29, 2016)

Another great find, never seen anything like the kitchen tiles well not intact anyway.thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats a great find and report, thanks Hughie.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 29, 2016)

That's a nice little find. Google isn't all bad!  A bit of history there with the tractor - Renault stopped making them years ago.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice find Hughie, definitely worth a snoop


----------



## tazong (Mar 30, 2016)

I really liked that bud - some cracking shots there.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2016)

Cheers folks. A couple more France reports coming soon...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 30, 2016)

Very good hughie.some lovely bits in there.loving your french reports


----------

